# Pressemeldung: Angelmesse in Karlsruhe



## Anglerboard-Team (19. März 2007)

Pressemeldung

KMK – Karlsruher Messe- und Kongress-GmbH
*AngelMesse Karlsruhe im Rahmen der Horizont – Messe für Touristik und Outdoor vom 16. bis 18. November 2007 in der Messe Karlsruhe*

Ø	Premiere der AngelMesse mit umfangreichem Angebot
Ø	Spannendes Informationsprogramm mit bekannten Angelprofis
___________________________________________________________
Karlsruhe, 19.03.2007
Angeln liegt im Trend: Allein in Deutschland gibt es fast dreieinhalb Millionen aktive Angler, ein großer Teil davon geht seinem Hobby regelmäßig nach. Erstmals greift die Horizont  – Messe für Touristik und Outdoor – dieses Thema auf und präsentiert vom 16. bis 18. November 2007 die AngelMesse Karlsruhe. Hier gibt es ein umfangreiches Angebot rund um Angelgeräte und – zubehör, Angelreisespezialisten stellen die schönsten Destinationen vor, dazu gibt es ein großes Informationsprogramm mit vielen Tipps und Tricks von Angelexperten.

Um Besuchersynergien zu nutzen wird die AngelMesse Karlsruhe im Rahmen der Reisemesse Horizont veranstaltet. Beate Frères, Bereichsleiterin für den Marktbereich 2 (Handel, Freizeit, Kultur) der 
Karlsruher Messe- und Kongress-GmbH: „Das Thema Angeln passt hervorragend zu Touristik und Outdoor und wird somit das Angebot der Horizont zusätzlich ergänzen. Darüber hinaus ist der November ein guter Zeitpunkt für die Hersteller der Angelbranche, die Produktneuheiten des nächsten Jahres zu präsentieren.“ Karlsruhe bietet sich dabei als idealer Messestandort für das Thema Angeln an. Michael Freiherr von Enzberg, Initiator der AngelMesse: „Mit mehr als 5.000 Mitgliedern hat Karlsruhe den größten Angelverein Deutschlands – und Angeln findet gerade am Oberrhein immer mehr Anhänger. Außerdem gibt es mit dem Elsass in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft eine Region, in der Angeln einen hohen Stellenwert und eine lange Tradition hat.“ 

Die AngelMesse Karlsruhe will neben dem Ausstellungsprogramm vor allem qualifizierte Informationen für die Besucher mit spannenden Vorträgen bieten. Gestaltet wird das Programm von Jens Köller vom Team „der angler“. Bereits jetzt steht die Teilnahme von acht Top-Referenten fest: Jörg Strehlow, Buchautor und Inhaber der größten Angelschule Deutschlands, Dietmar Isaiasch, Raubfischweltmeister und Zanderguru, Michael Komuczik, der Friedfischspezialist aus Österreich, Peter Biedron, Wobbler-Bauer und Spezialist für leichtes Spinnfischen, Bernhard Mielitz, Kapitän der „MS Forelle“, Herbert Jordan, Norwegen-Spezialist sowie Eric Lutz, Karpfenprofi aus Frankreich. 

*Horizont – Großes Angebot rund um Urlaub und Freizeit*

Die Horizont ist die einzige Publikumsmesse im Südwesten mit der Themenkombination Touristik, Caravaning und Outdoor. 2007 wird die Horizont mit zwei Veranstaltungen unter einem Dach stattfinden: Vom 15. bis 18. November wird es in einer Ausstellungshalle die Messe für Caravaning und Camping geben, vom 16. bis zum 18. November schließt sich dann in einer weiteren Halle die Messe für Touristik und Outdoor an. Beate Frères: „Die Ausstellerbefragungen der vergangenen Veranstaltungen haben ergeben, dass sich die Touristik-Aussteller einen komprimierten Messeverlauf von drei Tagen wünschen, während die Caravaner weiterhin an den vier Messetagen festhalten.“ 

Für die Besucher wird die Horizont erneut ein umfangreiches Programm zusammenstellen: So präsentieren namhafte Touristikanbieter, Reisebüros, Ländervertretungen, Busunternehmen und Fluggesellschaften die schönsten Reisedestinationen. Freunde der mobilen Freizeit finden hier die neusten Modelle der großen Marken. Nicht nur im Caravaning-Bereich setzt die Horizont auf Bewegung:
Das Thema Outdoor ist mit den Trendsportarten Wandern, Nordic Walking, Biken uvm. vertreten. Viele Ferienregionen stellen hier ihr Angebot für einen aktiven und sportlichen Urlaub vor. Außerdem werden ein umfangreiches Rahmenprogramm, zahlreiche Vorträgen, das Urlaubskino sowie Wellness-Aktionen zum aktiven Erleben, Mitmachen und Probieren einladen.


Weitere Informationen unter www.horizont-karlsruhe.de


----------

